# Perfekter Computer



## BattleKa (3. November 2006)

Hallo ,
boar ich hasse meinen PC der ist der letzte Dreck ich habe heute fast die Tastatur zerspettert weil mein "KACK" 
Computer immer laggt egal wo und egal wann .  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Könnte mir einer vielleicht einen guten Gamer PC zusammenstelln im Internet oder schreiben und was der Leistet? (bei Dell kann man welche zusammenstellen) .
danke ich bin ziemlich SAUER ABER VOM FEINSTEN auf meinen KACK PC.
danke 
mfg


----------



## Rexxtar (3. November 2006)

ohja das kenn ich ...muss die musik von meinem laptop immer so laut stellen da die küühlung lauter is und auch meine freundin beim schlafen stört

würd mich auch interessieren was so fein is fürn perfekten zokk pc(speziellauf wow ausgerichtet)
freue mich über jede antwort (alienware is zu teuer) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bl1nd (3. November 2006)

Oh, ein Rajaxxler, /w ma Lorkaz an, das bin ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So zu deiner Frage, hier sind so die stichworte:

Prozessor: AMD Athlon 64 5000+ (Intel ist nichts für Hardcore Gamer) (In Amerika kriegste auch schon den 5600+)
Mainboard: Ausus K8N-LR
RAM: 2048 MB DDR2 RAM (empfehle Kingston)
Grafikkarte: nVidia GV-3D1-7950-RH GeForce 7950 GX2
Dann noch n schneller Fast Ethernet Anschluss, und die Laggs werden dich die nächsten Jahre in Ruhe lassen.


so long...


----------



## BattleKa (3. November 2006)

ok danke, kann ich jetzt beispielsweise nach Saturn gehn und sagen ja mach mir mal das und das in den und den pc rein? ^^
mfg


----------



## BattleKa (4. November 2006)

ist dieser computer gut?
Prozessor
Weitere Informationen	
Intel® CoreT 2 Duo E6600 (2.4GHz, 1066MHz, 4MB cache) 
Betriebssystem
Weitere Informationen	
Original Windows® XP Media Center Edition 2005 (OEM3)
Arbeitsspeicher
Weitere Informationen	
2048 MB (2x1024M Dual-Channel DDR2 SDRAM, 533 MHz
Festplatte
Weitere Informationen	
2x 250 GB** SATA Festplatten, 7.200 U/Min, Stripe Raid 0
Netzwerkkarte
Weitere Informationen	
Broadcom® 10/100/1000 Gigabit Netzwerk
Grafikkarte
Weitere Informationen	
DUAL 256MB PCIe nVidia GeForce 7900GS 
Soundkarte
Weitere Informationen	
Sound Blaster® X-Fi Xtreme Music Soundkarte
Optisches Laufwerk
16x DVD+/-RW Brenner und 13-in-1 Kartenleser
1.999 €
inkl. MwSt. und Versand

kommt auf ca. 2.000 ohne versand etc. aber es ist im angebot kein versand zu zahlen alles giubts nochmal nachzulesen auf
http://www1.euro.dell.com/content/products...;l=de&s=dhs
der linke (elite)


----------



## Inane (4. November 2006)

Dell is zwar Markenware aber verdammt teuer...

das selbe bekommst du wenn du es dir zusammenstellen lässt zu 2/3 oder gar der hälfte des Preises.

Frag einfach mal in Computergeschäften in deiner Nähe nach.

Greetz Inane


----------



## BattleKa (4. November 2006)

Inane schrieb:


> Dell is zwar Markenware aber verdammt teuer...
> 
> das selbe bekommst du wenn du es dir zusammenstellen lässt zu 2/3 oder gar der hälfte des Preises.
> 
> ...



ok danke


----------



## ret_sam (4. November 2006)

da ich z.z. selbst einen neuen pc suche, bin ich auf folgendes gestoßen

http://stores.ebay.de/pcdata24

sind zum teil die selben komponenten wie bei dell & einiges billiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(habe allerdings noch keine erfahrungen mit diesem shop gesammelt)


----------



## Skoo (4. November 2006)

Für gute Systeme guggt mal hier nach:

www.ultraforce.de

www.Lahoo.de

Ansonsten würd ich momentan immer zu einem Core2Duo-system raten, sind um einiges schneller.



Nofox schrieb:


> Oh, ein Rajaxxler, /w ma Lorkaz an, das bin ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das mit AMD is besser für Spieler war mal, momentan is der Core2 das maß der dinge. Das beste an preis/Leistung is momentan der Core2Duo E6600.


----------



## Bl1nd (4. November 2006)

Inane schrieb:


> Dell is zwar Markenware aber verdammt teuer...
> 
> das selbe bekommst du wenn du es dir zusammenstellen lässt zu 2/3 oder gar der hälfte des Preises.
> 
> ...



Dell is der grösste schrott dens gibt! Meistens laufen Sie lange sauber, und plötzlich gar nicht mehr, einige Dateien sind von Dell modifiziert, und Aufrüsten kannste mit dell komplett vergessen.

Fazit: Vergesst Dell!

Dann nach zum oberen ob sein pc gut sei, dein PC is ansich nich schlecht, bis auf den Intel, ich als extrem zocker bin mit intel nicht zufrieden, da diese Prozessoren mit anderer Hardware nicht so agieren wie AMD, zudem sind sie lange nicht so leistungsstark wie AMD. Kauft man sich einen 2 GHZ Prozessor von Intel kann man von einer Reinleistung von etwa 1.8 GHZ ausgehen, kauft man einen AMD Athlon 64 mit 2 GHZ, kann man dafon ausgehen dass er auf etwa 2.5 GHZ Reinleistung kommt, was man dann zusätzlich noch übertakten könnte.

Windows Media Center finde ich auch weniger interessant für Gamer, für Gamer empfehle ich hier ganz klar das teurere aber auch schnellere bzw. bessere Windows XP Professional.

so long....



Skoo schrieb:


> Für gute Systeme guggt mal hier nach:
> 
> www.ultraforce.de
> 
> ...



Bin ich absolut nicht deiner Meinung. Ich arbeite im Geschäft (PC eines Graphikers) anem PC der folgenden Prozessor drinne hat: http://www.pcp.ch/Intel-Core-2-Extreme-X68...-1a12231641.htm

Privat nutze ich diesen: http://www.pcp.ch/AMD-Athlon-64-X2-5000-AM...-1a12210942.htm

Obwohl die Taktfrequenz vom AMD kleiner ist, bringt er mehr Leistung. Natürlich bringt der Intel eine unglaubliche Leistung (in mom noch) aber meilenweit hinter dem AMD. Glaubs mir, hab den direkten Vergleich!


----------



## Skoo (4. November 2006)

Nofox, hast du mal den Core2 gegen vergleichbaren AMD verglichen in einem gleichwertigen system?
Du nennst dich Extremzocker und spielst noch auf AMD? Ein "Extremzocker" sollte nach der besten Leistung gehen und die bietet momentan eben der Core2.


----------



## Bl1nd (4. November 2006)

1. Wer 8-14 Stunden täglich zockt, ist ein extrem zocker.
2. Das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis von Intel ist vollkommen überrissen
3. Die Systeme sind identisch bis auf den Prozessor und die Grafikkarte (aber auch beide GF7)
4. Intel Prozessoren bringen niemals die Leistung die sie auf der Packung versprechen, AMD hingegen überragen diese meist sogar!


----------



## Skoo (4. November 2006)

Nofox schrieb:


> Obwohl die Taktfrequenz vom AMD kleiner ist, bringt er mehr Leistung. Natürlich bringt der Intel eine unglaubliche Leistung (in mom noch) aber meilenweit hinter dem AMD. Glaubs mir, hab den direkten Vergleich!



Der Core wird se immer noch bringen und immer schneller sein, bevor amd net endlich eine neue prozessor-architektur aufm markt bringt.


----------



## Bl1nd (4. November 2006)

Skoo schrieb:


> Du nennst dich Extremzocker und spielst noch auf AMD? Ein "Extremzocker" sollte nach der besten Leistung gehen und die bietet momentan eben der Core2.



Musst nich provokant werden, hör dir auch so zu.



Skoo schrieb:


> Der Core wird se immer noch bringen und immer schneller sein, bevor amd net endlich eine neue prozessor-architektur aufm markt bringt.



Lol die neue FX Serie ist letzte Woche gekommen -.-


----------



## Skoo (4. November 2006)

Nofox schrieb:


> 1. Wer 8-14 Stunden täglich zockt, ist ein extrem zocker.
> 2. Das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis von Intel ist vollkommen überrissen
> 3. Die Systeme sind identisch bis auf den Prozessor und die Grafikkarte (aber auch beide GF7)
> 4. Intel Prozessoren bringen niemals die Leistung die sie auf der Packung versprechen, AMD hingegen überragen diese meist sogar!



1. wer 8-14stunden täglich zockt, is in meinen augen krank bzw. süchtig.
2. finde ich nicht, das war höchstens bis zum erscheinen des core2 so
3. gf7 sagt mir viel - ne 7300gs vielleicht?
4. geb ich dir recht - war bis zum erscheinen des core2 so


----------



## Bl1nd (4. November 2006)

Skoo schrieb:


> 1. wer 8-14stunden täglich zockt, is in meinen augen krank bzw. süchtig.
> 2. finde ich nicht, das war höchstens bis zum erscheinen des core2 so
> 3. gf7 sagt mir viel - ne 7300gs vielleicht?
> 4. geb ich dir recht - war bis zum erscheinen des core2 so



1. ne bin nich süchtig, hab halt auf arbeit nich viel zu tun
2. bleibt so
3. Graphiker brauchen wohl ziemlich mehr als 7300gs!
4. auch der Core2 leistet nicht die Leistung die er verspricht. Da gibs programme die du dir runterladen kannst, welche die eingesetzte Taktfrequenz messen und auswerten, der AMD wird dir jedes mal besser abschneiden, und dann kostet er auch nur die hälfte vom Intel.

Ich werd dann wieder einen Post hier reinsetzten wenn du beide ausprobiert hast. Glaubs mir doch ich spiel jeden tag mit beiden!


----------



## Skoo (4. November 2006)

Nofox schrieb:


> Lol die neue FX Serie ist letzte Woche gekommen -.-



Hmm, FX-62 oder 64? Die basieren immer noch auf der gleichen architektur wie die 939er-AMD-CPU´s. Was ich meinte is eine komplett neue Architektur, nnet nur ein bissl an der taktschraube drehen, neuen sockel erfinden und ddr2-speicher ünterstützen.

Edit: Lass wirklich mal benchmarks laufen. Wenn du denen kein glauben schenkst, gugg dir testergebnisse diverser online oder printmedien an.


----------



## BattleKa (4. November 2006)

also....ist jetzt
Prozessor: AMD Athlon 64 5000+ (Intel ist nichts für Hardcore Gamer) (In Amerika kriegste auch schon den 5600+)
Mainboard: Ausus K8N-LR
RAM: 2048 MB DDR2 RAM (empfehle Kingston)
Grafikkarte: nVidia GV-3D1-7950-RH GeForce 7950 GX2
der beste? hört sich ja gut an und sind das ALLE Teile die in einen Pc gehören?


----------



## Skoo (4. November 2006)

Nofox wird dir sagen "Ja ,das is der beste".

Ich sag dir, hol dir noch mehr meinunge woanders ein, gugg dir vergleiche in diversen print- und onlinemedien an und entscheide dann selbst.


----------



## BattleKa (5. November 2006)

Skoo schrieb:


> Nofox wird dir sagen "Ja ,das is der beste".
> 
> Ich sag dir, hol dir noch mehr meinunge woanders ein, gugg dir vergleiche in diversen print- und onlinemedien an und entscheide dann selbst.



wo kann ich mir denn überall einen Rechenr zusammenstellen lassen ? bietet ja nicht jeder an -.- :-)
mfg


----------



## Schattenheld (5. November 2006)

Nofox schrieb:


> Oh, ein Rajaxxler, /w ma Lorkaz an, das bin ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


sowas is gut


----------



## AhLuuum (5. November 2006)

Dell ist der größte Muell da muss ich mich Nofox anschließen! Alienware hat zwar Top Hardware, ist aber um einiges zu teuer.

An deiner Stelle wuerd ich eh noch ein wenig warten, bevor du dir einen neuen Computer kaufst! Bald kommen die neuen Direct X10 Grafikkarten, die um einiges besser sind als die aktuellen Direct X9.
Ich habe meinen Rechner auch aufgeruestet, da dies um einiges billiger ist und ich einige Komponenten habe, mit denen ich einwandfrei zocken kann und es nichts bringen wuerde diese zu ersetzen!

Ansonsten solltest du vielleicht alle Grafikeinstellungen auf niedrig stellen, damit es nicht mehr so sehr ruckelt.
Falls es bei dir laggen sollte, brauchst du dir keinen neuen Rechner zu kaufen, da du wahrscheinlich ein T-Online Kunde mit einer 84er IP bist!
(Zur Erklärung: In euren Augen vllt ne Verschwörungstheorie, in meinen Augen jedoch äußerst logisch!)


----------



## BattleKa (5. November 2006)

AhLuuum schrieb:


> Dell ist der größte Muell da muss ich mich Nofox anschließen! Alienware hat zwar Top Hardware, ist aber um einiges zu teuer.
> 
> An deiner Stelle wuerd ich eh noch ein wenig warten, bevor du dir einen neuen Computer kaufst! Bald kommen die neuen Direct X10 Grafikkarten, die um einiges besser sind als die aktuellen Direct X9.
> Ich habe meinen Rechner auch aufgeruestet, da dies um einiges billiger ist und ich einige Komponenten habe, mit denen ich einwandfrei zocken kann und es nichts bringen wuerde diese zu ersetzen!
> ...



ich nutze Dokom.
aber wann kommt diese Grafikkarte raus? und wie teuer wird diese sein?


----------



## Eresteus (6. November 2006)

ich möchte allen empfehlen ein sata II system einzusetzen, damit die festplatte das system nicht ausbremst.

sata II hate einen datentransferrate von 3 gigabit / sec (ca. 375 megabyte / sec)

wenn ihr eine normale

AtA 133 einbaut habt ihr eine Transferrate von 1 gigabit / sec (ca. 133 megabyte / sec)

die bandbreite ist vom gesamten bussystem.

wer sich damit nicht auskennt :

- das ist relevant, wenn der pc diese komischen ratter geräusche macht und dabei das bild anfängt zu ruckeln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schattenheld (6. November 2006)

Mein Pc von dell ist sowad von geil und billich gewesen(XPS pc) also beleidige Dell nicht. das ist eine sehr Gute Marke


----------



## Laqurom (6. November 2006)

Schattenheld schrieb:


> Mein Pc von dell ist sowad von geil und billich gewesen(XPS pc) also beleidige Dell nicht. das ist eine sehr Gute Marke



@Schattenheld

Hauptsache irgendeinen schwachsinn von sich geben?


----------



## Roran (7. November 2006)

Schattenheld schrieb:


> Mein Pc von dell ist sowad von geil und billich gewesen(XPS pc) also beleidige Dell nicht. das ist eine sehr Gute Marke


LOL

Na ja, 
also mal erlich.
Ich würde mir im Leben KEINEN PC von Dell kaufen.
1 Modifiziertes BIOS , haste nur stress mit
2 nicht 100% abgestimmtes System
3 schlechter support
4 bau ich meine PCs selber zusammen mit allem und hab nie probleme damit.
Weil da nur gutes rein kommt und das was gebraucht wird.
5 weil ich zum Dell Preis mir den selber bauen kann.
6 ich kaufe nie was gillig ist, nur was günstig ist.

billig = schrott, niedriger preis niedrige qualli
günstig = gute qualli zum guten preis

Nur zur Info für dich,
ich bin seit 486 DX2 / 66 VLB am PC,
bin System und Netztwerk Administrator


----------



## Bl1nd (7. November 2006)

Roran schrieb:


> LOL
> 
> Na ja,
> also mal erlich.
> ...



/signed


----------



## Zeno (8. November 2006)

junge junge so viel Müll hab ich schon lange nicht mehr gelesen.

vom falschen Halbwissen bis zu unerträglichem Fanboy gesülze.

Fangen wir an mit dem Gerücht von Dell

Quelle:www.hardtecs4u.de
Die Top Five PC-Produzenten teilen sich von den 219,2 Millionen verkauften Computern den Marktanteil wie folgt:

Dell: 17,2 %
HP: 14,7%
Lenovo: 6,4%
Acer: 4,4%
FSC: 3,6%

Ich frag mich warum Dell auf Platz 1 ist wenn sie so beschissene Computer verkaufen.
Der Otto Normal verbraucher der nicht den Unterschied zwischen einer Festplatte und nem Prozessor kennt.
dies Menschen sind drauf angewiesen das ihr PC läuft sie ihre Emails abrufen können oder mal einen Text im Word schreiben. Der Pro oder Powergamer mit umfangreichen Hardwarekenntnissen wird den DELL PC keines Blickes würdigen und wenn er wieder mal beim Onkel am PC was richten muss kriegt spastische Krämpfe.

Darum zu den aufgeführten Punkten

1 Modifiziertes BIOS , haste nur stress mit

Tja aber wenn ein DAU im Bios rumpfuscht dann kann mal ganz schnell das System stehen darum sind Bios der Brandname Hersteller immer beschnitten.

2 nicht 100% abgestimmtes System

Und was soll da nicht 100% abgestimmt sein diese System müssen zertifizierungen bestehen ein selber zusammengebautes System muss das nicht würde aber in einigen belangen bestimmte Sachen nicht bestehen.

3 schlechter support

Ich frage mich echt woher solche Aussagen kommen besonders von Leute die immer ihre PC´s selber zusammen bauen, und einen Teufel tun werden den Support anzurufen um die Unfähigkeit nicht offen zu legen.

Und die Leute die Anrufen sind solche die im Gespräch die ANY key taste suchen.

4 bau ich meine PCs selber zusammen mit allem und hab nie probleme damit.
Weil da nur gutes rein kommt und das was gebraucht wird.

Richtig geb ich recht das ein Selber zusammengebauter PC besser ist. Aber der ONV kann keinen PC zusammenbauen sprich müsste er sich in nem PC geschäft den PC zusammenbauen lassen. Und damit wird das System wieder teurer. Die Frage zu was dann auch. Der ONV weiss nicht mal wie man "Penschmarg" schreibt

5 weil ich zum Dell Preis mir den selber bauen kann.

Klopf dir auf die Schulter, bist mein Held. Das genauso ne dämlich aussage wie ich wechsle meine Zylinderkopfdichtung am Auto selber und das günstiger als wennich in die VAG werkstatt fahre.

Nur so ne kleine Frage am Rand hast du die Ironie gefunden ?

6 ich kaufe nie was gillig ist, nur was günstig ist.

Gillig könnte dem Werbefurz der Mediakette entstanden sein. Aber Gott sei dank ist es nur ein Rechtschreibfehler. Günstig ist ein dehnbarer Begriff der nur im Wahrnehmung des Betrachters wiedergibt aber nicht der der Masse. 

So fessn wir das mal zusammen Dell ist Dreck weill sie 3 Jahre Vor Ort Service anbieten weil die hochqualitative Hardware aus Marke Eigenbau 2 Jahre hat, und hier in den meisten Fällen wenn es sich um Auslaufprodukt handelt eine Zeitgutschrift bekommt.

Wenns dumm läuft darfst du in die Nächste Stadt fahren weil dein Discounter oder dein Online-Shop dicht gemacht hat. Dann darfst du dein gutes Stück hochqualitativ defekt Hardware an den Hersteller schicken und wenns gut läuft hast du sie nach 2 Wochen wieder vielleicht auch erst nach 4.

Aber das macht nix, den du mit deinem selbstzusammen gebauten PC hälst das locker durch.
Oder rennst wie 99% der Hardwarejunkies in den nächsten Laden und holst neue Ersatzhardware.

Während der dumme Dell Benutzer nach relativ kurzer Zeit wieder einen Einsatzbereiten PC hat.


Nur zur Info 
mein erster PC war ein 8086er 12 Mhz Amstrad den ich aus Firmeninternen Müll zusammen gebaut hab.
Und jetzt krieg ich en Keks ?


----------



## Zeno (8. November 2006)

Ach jo bevor ichs vergesse ich hatte vorher einen AMD X2 4400 der auf 2800 Mhz bzw. 5600 lief
den Kruscht hab ich meiner Süssen in den Rechner verfrachtet und nen schlechteren Intel Core 2 Duo geholt.

Der Intel Core2Duo ist echt ein scheiss Prozessor, viel zu kalt und läuft nur auf 3,5 ghz, ziemlich beschissenes Ergebniss für so nen Kackprozessor der original auf 2400 Mhz läuft it nur mickrige 45% übertacktung.

hier mal ein paar schlechte Benchmarks zum Vergleich Intel gegen AMD damit man mal sieht wie schlecht der Core2Duo ist.

http://www.3dcenter.org/artikel/c2d_vs_am2/

http://www.gamespot.com/features/6153900/p-2.html


----------



## Skoo (8. November 2006)

Zeno schrieb:


> Ach jo bevor ichs vergesse ich hatte vorher einen AMD X2 4400 der auf 2800 Mhz bzw. 5600 lief
> den Kruscht hab ich meiner Süssen in den Rechner verfrachtet und nen schlechteren Intel Core 2 Duo geholt.
> 
> Der Intel Core2Duo ist echt ein scheiss Prozessor, viel zu kalt und läuft nur auf 3,5 ghz, ziemlich beschissenes Ergebniss für so nen Kackprozessor der original auf 2400 Mhz läuft it nur mickrige 45% übertacktung.
> ...




Sag mal, hast du dir die benchmarks überhaupt mal angeguggt? Wohl eher nicht, wenn amns ich den scheiss betrachtet, den du da geschrieben hast. Soviel müll und Fanboygesülze kriegt man auch net alle tage zum lesen.


----------



## Zeno (8. November 2006)

Tut mir Leid für dich wenn dir der Ironische Part entgangen ist, aber man kanns leider ohne Strassenschilder für Foren niemanden recht machen.


----------



## Skoo (8. November 2006)

Wenn da irgendwo ironie ist, is die nur schwer zu verstehen...


----------



## jiron (8. November 2006)

Na ja, soo schwer nun auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeno (8. November 2006)

Skoo schrieb:


> Wenn da irgendwo ironie ist, is die nur schwer zu verstehen...



... dann zeige ich sie dir



			
				Self schrieb:
			
		

> Ach jo bevor ichs vergesse ich hatte vorher einen AMD X2 4400 der auf 2800 Mhz bzw. 5600 lief
> den Kruscht hab ich meiner Süssen in den Rechner verfrachtet und nen schlechteren Intel Core 2 Duo geholt.
> 
> Der Intel Core2Duo ist echt ein scheiss Prozessor, viel zu kalt und läuft nur auf 3,5 ghz, ziemlich beschissenes Ergebniss für so nen Kackprozessor der original auf 2400 Mhz läuft it nur mickrige 45% übertacktung.
> ...



AMD X4400 der auf 5600 Läuft kann man wohl schlecht als Kruscht bezeichnen besonder da die offiziellen 5600 erst jetzt released werden. -> Also Leistungsmässig sehr aktuell.

Dann beachte auch warum sollte ich mir einen schlechten Prozessor kaufen, während meine Frau mit nem 5600 X2 im Game rum.

Also wenn für dich 45% Übertaktungspotenzial mickrig sind und du darin nicht die Ironie findest ... hmm

egal.

Ich für meinen Teil bin mit dem Core 2 Duo sehr zufrieden, und in der Standardtakung von 2400 war er look n feel mässig schneller als das AMD X2 5600 System. Mit 3,5 Ghz sieht die Sache dann nochmal anders aus.

Aber mich persönlich würds saumässig nerven wen ich mir nen AMD AM2 mit DDR2 gekauft hätte anstatt nen Core 2 Duo.

Besonders mit dem Board kann das ganze dann doch interessant sein.

http://www.tweakpc.de/news/10297/core-2-du...ator-fuer-alle/

jetzt noch nen guten C2D und spitze is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caldo (9. November 2006)

Zeno..You made my day!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sehr schön, sehr schön  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wie recht du doch hast.

Na dann mal zu meinem System, damit der Sinn des Threads nicht ganz verloren geht :

_AMD Athlon64 X2 3800+
Asus A8N-E
1024MB Crucial Ballistix DDR-400 (2-2-2-6)
Leadtek WinFast PX7800 GTX_


Mein größter Fehler damals war, mir nicht das Asus A8N-SLI zu kaufen..
ich dacht mir ich bin doch net bescheuert un kauf mir 2 mal so ne teure Graka...sondern lieber aufrüsten..
Tja hätt ich nur mal die paar Euro mehr investiert... -.-
Naja wird eh wieder bald zeit komplett aufzurüsten!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeno (9. November 2006)

Caldo schrieb:


> Zeno..You made my day!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



dieselbe Ausstattung wie meine Frau nur ist der Proz ein 4400er und die Graka XFX und sie spielt auf nem Belinea 20" mit 1680x1050 ohne Probs.

Der hält noch ne Weile


----------



## Roran (9. November 2006)

@Zeno

kaufst du dir auch nen ALDI PC ?
Wo die HD nur 2 MB cache hat ,
wo doch die normalen HDs im Laden 4, 8 oder 12 MB cache haben ?

und warum Dell 17% hat, ka
warum kaufen leute beim ALDI nen PC ?

Hast du schon mal so ein BIOS selber geflasht wie das von Dell,
wenn ja, dann weißte warum ich meinte " ist müll "



> Ich frag mich warum Dell auf Platz 1 ist wenn sie so beschissene Computer verkaufen.
> Der Otto Normal verbraucher der nicht den Unterschied zwischen einer Festplatte und nem Prozessor kennt.
> dies Menschen sind drauf angewiesen das ihr PC läuft sie ihre Emails abrufen können oder mal einen Text im Word schreiben.


Eben DAUs,
das sind diese die die ANY KEY taste suchen.



> Der Pro oder Powergamer mit umfangreichen Hardwarekenntnissen wird den DELL PC keines Blickes würdigen und wenn er wieder mal beim Onkel am PC was richten muss kriegt spastische Krämpfe.



Ach und ich laber müll ?


> Und was soll da nicht 100% abgestimmt sein diese System müssen zertifizierungen bestehen ....


Wer zertifiziert das denn ?
Der TÜV ?
Ne das macht Dell selber
Zertifikate sind oft genug nicht das papiert wert,
auf die sie gedruckt sind.




> So fessn wir das mal zusammen Dell ist Dreck weill sie 3 Jahre Vor Ort Service anbieten weil die hochqualitative Hardware aus Marke Eigenbau 2 Jahre hat, und hier in den meisten Fällen wenn es sich um Auslaufprodukt handelt eine Zeitgutschrift bekommt.


Ich hab nichts davon gesagt das ich auslaufmodelle einbaue.




> Wenns dumm läuft darfst du in die Nächste Stadt fahren weil dein Discounter oder dein Online-Shop dicht gemacht hat. Dann darfst du dein gutes Stück hochqualitativ defekt Hardware an den Hersteller schicken und wenns gut läuft hast du sie nach 2 Wochen wieder vielleicht auch erst nach 4.


Wer sowas macht ist es selber schuld

Und hier dein Keks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caldo (9. November 2006)

Probs hab ich auch noch bei keinem Spiel gehabt...naja Gothic3 lass ich mal außen vor...aber en bissl mehr CPU-Power werd ich mir noch zulegen...so en schnieken FX für den Sockel 939....wär ne überlegung wenn der günstiger wird..
Die Frage ist...rentiert sich das noch auf dem "alten" 939er zu verharren...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeno (9. November 2006)

Roran schrieb:


> @Zeno
> 
> kaufst du dir auch nen ALDI PC ?
> Wo die HD nur 2 MB cache hat ,
> wo doch die normalen HDs im Laden 4, 8 oder 12 MB cache haben ?



Nein warum auch bin ja kein dau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ein Bekannter von mir hat sich nen Komplett PC gekauft, weil ich einfach keinen Nerv hab den persönlichen Telefonseelsorger zu spielen wenn was am PC nicht geht.
Also wars ne Komplettmaschine von Mega Company



> und warum Dell 17% hat, ka
> warum kaufen leute beim ALDI nen PC ?



Weil ALDI gleich um die Ecke ist und der Deutsch das Gefühl hat wenn er ein 20 Stück bekommt was besonderes hat und meint ein Schnäppchen gemacht zu haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Hast du schon mal so ein BIOS selber geflasht wie das von Dell,
> wenn ja, dann weißte warum ich meinte " ist müll "



Warum sollte ich ein Bios flaschen beim Dell ? Die Leute die ich kenn die einen Dell haben läuft das Gerät.
"Never Change a running System" aber es genug Biosrevisionsjunkies die meinen immer das neuste Bios drauf zu haben und dann rumprahlen "Was du hast nur die Biosversion 1405 ich hab schon die 1605" das offizielle Bios was aber auf der Homepage von Hersteller zum Downloaden ist, ist die Version 1205.
Und zu 50% handelt es sich meist eh nur um ein CPU Revisions update.



> Eben DAUs,
> das sind diese die die ANY KEY taste suchen.



Jopp die gibts wirklich, das sind keine Fabelwesen.



> Ach und ich laber müll ?



Zwischen Müll (der nicht infromativ ist) , ist das eher eine überspitzte Vermutung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Wer zertifiziert das denn ?
> Der TÜV ?
> Ne das macht Dell selber
> Zertifikate sind oft genug nicht das papiert wert,
> auf die sie gedruckt sind.



z.B. CE Certifiziert 



> Ich hab nichts davon gesagt das ich auslaufmodelle einbaue.
> Wer sowas macht ist es selber schuld



Es geht nicht um Einbau von Auslaufmodellen sondern um Kurzlebigkeit diverser Hardware.
Das manche Grafikkarten meist nach nem Jahr z.b. wieder verschwinden. Der ein bietet Austauschservice an der andere eine Zeitwertgutschrift.

Und hier dein Keks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[/QUOTE]

Du bist mir den Dell der butterkekse an *schmoll*

Ich mag sowas eher



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeno (9. November 2006)

Nofox schrieb:


> Oh, ein Rajaxxler, /w ma Lorkaz an, das bin ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



is aber nicht deine Ernst ??? oder doch eher en Helmut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rascal (9. November 2006)

Zeno schrieb:


> is aber nicht deine Ernst ??? oder doch eher en Helmut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja unbedingt für die 5 KBit/s Traffic von WoW brauchts schon nen 100 Mbit/s-Anschluss... oder noch besser nen Gigabit Ethernet... oder gleich 10GBase...


----------



## jiron (9. November 2006)

Rascal schrieb:


> Ja unbedingt für die 5 KBit/s Traffic von WoW brauchts schon nen 100 Mbit/s-Anschluss... oder noch besser nen Gigabit Ethernet... oder gleich 10GBase...


vieeeel zu wenig! oÔ




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (11. November 2006)

Naja, was nützt mich meine GigaBit Ehternet Karte, wenn der Provider da nicht mit kommt,
was er mir in der Leitung bietet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die schläft ja vollkommen ein,
und ja ich habe echt eine 1GB Nic im PC eingebaut, und das schon seit Jahren schon,
da hab ich noch 115 DM bezahlt, aber nur weil wir 10 Stück auf einmal gekauft hatten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


GigaBit auf Lan 4tw wenn man direckt am BackBone sitzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skoo (12. November 2006)

@Zeno: der X2 5600+ is an sich schon ein wenig länger erhältlich unter dem namen FX-62. Nur da AMD sich entschlossen hat, die FX-serie sterben zu lassen für den AM2-sockel, haben se den FX-62 umbenannt und vermarkten den nun als X2 5600+ .


----------



## Zeno (12. November 2006)

Skoo schrieb:


> @Zeno: der X2 5600+ is an sich schon ein wenig länger erhältlich unter dem namen FX-62. Nur da AMD sich entschlossen hat, die FX-serie sterben zu lassen für den AM2-sockel, haben se den FX-62 umbenannt und vermarkten den nun als X2 5600+ .



--- IRONIE AN ---
Echt ? jetzt wirklich ?
--- IRONIE AUS ---

http://geizhals.at/?cat=cpuamdam2

ahja "ein wenig länger erhältlich" von welchen Onlineshops träumst du Nachts ?

http://www.computerbase.de/news/hardware/p...l_roadmap_2007/

desweiteren lies dir die 2te Tabelle durch und dort wirst du einen netten Eintrag im Q4 2006 finden.


Unterlass doch bitte in Zukunft solch nicht verfizierbare Aussagen, es gibt Leute hier die glauben noch so einen Schrott.


----------



## Skoo (13. November 2006)

Zeno schrieb:


> --- IRONIE AN ---
> Echt ? jetzt wirklich ?
> --- IRONIE AUS ---
> 
> ...




http://www.hartware.de/news_40821.html
http://www.hartware.de/news_40936.html
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/result.xhtm...ds=X2%205600%2B


Sind zwar schon ein wenig älter die links, aber vielleicht ist die aussage zum X2 5600+ / FX-62 nachvollziehbarer für dich...


----------



## hoti82 (13. November 2006)

naja ich bin mit meinen system für wow vollstens zufrieden für was brauch ich ne hochleistungkistte wenn es auch ein AMD ATHLOn 64 3200+ tut 1,5 gb ram und ne 80 gb sata festplatte dann noch ne geforce 6200TC von asus mit 256 mb, und wow läuft flüssig^^

Euer Hotilein^^


----------



## Seogoa (13. November 2006)

hoti82 schrieb:


> naja ich bin mit meinen system für wow vollstens zufrieden für was brauch ich ne hochleistungkistte wenn es auch ein AMD ATHLOn 64 3200+ tut 1,5 gb ram und ne 80 gb sata festplatte dann noch ne geforce 6200TC von asus mit 256 mb, und wow läuft flüssig^^
> 
> Euer Hotilein^^



defeniere mir mal bitte flüssig ^^, also was hast du für ne durchschnitts fps? ich hab ein angebot für ein ähnliches system bekommen und weiß noch nicht ob ich zuschlagen soll


----------



## Skoo (13. November 2006)

Seogoa schrieb:


> defeniere mir mal bitte flüssig ^^, also was hast du für ne durchschnitts fps? ich hab ein angebot für ein ähnliches system bekommen und weiß noch nicht ob ich zuschlagen soll




also wenns gebraucht is und wneig kostet, wäre es ne überlegung wert als 2.t rechner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - als neues system würd ich des net nehmen, dann lieber gleich ein paar euro mehr in ein besseres system.

@hoti82: ich würd die empfehlen, zumindest die graka auszutauschen - der schrott da geht ja garnet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeno (13. November 2006)

Skoo schrieb:


> @Zeno: der X2 5600+ is an sich schon ein wenig länger erhältlich unter dem namen FX-62. Nur da AMD sich entschlossen hat, die FX-serie sterben zu lassen für den AM2-sockel, haben se den FX-62 umbenannt und vermarkten den nun als X2 5600+ .






Skoo schrieb:


> http://www.hartware.de/news_40821.html
> http://www.hartware.de/news_40936.html
> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/result.xhtm...ds=X2%205600%2B
> Sind zwar schon ein wenig älter die links, aber vielleicht ist die aussage zum X2 5600+ / FX-62 nachvollziehbarer für dich...



Du verstehst mich nicht oder ?

du schreibst "ein wenig länger erhältlich" und das stimmt so nicht darum der Geizhals AT Link.
Nur weil ein Hardnews Webseite schreibt "blabla 5600" hiesst das noch lange nicht das er erhältlich ist.

Darum hab ich dir auch den nette Link reingesetzt mit Roadmap der Prozessoren (den du anscheined nicht beachtet hast.)

Und da du nicht mal in der Lage bist dein Geposteten Links zu lesen frag ich mich warum deinerseits der FX aussterben soll ?

ZITAT: Hartware.de
_Die Athlon 64 FX Serie hört damit aber nicht auf zu existieren, im Gegenteil. Nach einem anderen Bericht aus Taiwan wird AMD Mitte November drei neue Prozessoren dieser Reihe einführen: FX-70, FX-72 und FX-74 mit 2.6, 2.8 und 3.0 GHz_

Versteh mich net falsch, der ganze Computerscheiss ist mein Tagesgeschäft und da ich viel mit Entwickler zusammen arbeite die das neueste benötigen bin ich sehr gut auf dem laufenden.

Und bekomm dann Rage 100 wenn ich so ein Müll lese.


----------



## Zeno (13. November 2006)

hoti82 schrieb:


> naja ich bin mit meinen system für wow vollstens zufrieden für was brauch ich ne hochleistungkistte wenn es auch ein AMD ATHLOn 64 3200+ tut 1,5 gb ram und ne 80 gb sata festplatte dann noch ne geforce 6200TC von asus mit 256 mb, und wow läuft flüssig^^
> 
> Euer Hotilein^^



du weisst hoffentlich was es mit dem TC auf sich hat ?

Anderweitig kann ich mir vorstellen das es flüssig läuft. 
Ner Bekannten hab ich den Rechner hergerichtet mit P4 3,0 /1024 MB Speicher (und jetzt kommts - ne GF 4200/128M und das Game läuft auf 1024x768 flüssig. Und das mit hohe Details.

Nach dem ich mir mal das genau angeschaut hab wars auch klar den SM verbraucht doch viel ressourcen und davon hat die GF4200 nichts, es ist natürlich nicht so schön Prachtvoll wie auf ner Akteullen Karte, aber hey  Performance steht vor Qualität.


----------



## Skoo (13. November 2006)

Zeno schrieb:


> Du verstehst mich nicht oder ?
> 
> du schreibst "ein wenig länger erhältlich" und das stimmt so nicht darum der Geizhals AT Link.
> Nur weil ein Hardnews Webseite schreibt "blabla 5600" hiesst das noch lange nicht das er erhältlich ist.
> ...



Und nochmals: der X2 5600+ is an sich schon lange erhältlich, nur unter dem namen FX-62, welcher halt dementsprechend marketingtechnisch in X2 5600+ umbenannt wird. - siehe die von dir gelinkte Roadmap. Natürlich werden se des net zuschreiben, das es eigentlich der fx-62 is. Ansonsten vergleich mal die tech. Spezifikationen der beiden prozessoren - wenn du einen unterschied gefunden hast,sag bescheid. Anderes Beispiel: der ehemals als FX-64 geplante prozessor wird nun als X2-6000+ rauskommen.

Und ich sagte nur, das die FX-serie für den Sockel AM2 tot is und nicht generell.


----------



## Rascal (24. November 2006)

Letzte Woche bestellt:

1 x Coolermaster Mystique RC-631-KWN1-Black, Aluminium, Window
1 x Intel Core 2 Duo E6600, Dual Core, 2.4 GHz, 4MB
1 x MSI P965 Platinum, Intel P965, GLAN, SATA RAID
1 x Corsair TWIN2X2048-6400, 2x1GB, DDR2-800, CL5
2 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.10, 7200rpm, 250GB, 16MB, SATA-II
1 x HIS Excalibur Radeon X1950XTX, PCIe, 512MB GDDR4, Dual DVI
1 x Samsung WriteMaster SH-S183A, DVD-DL Brenner, SATA, schwarz
1 x Thermaltake TR2 470 Watt, ATX 12V 2.0
Kost' zwar ein bisschen was, aber ich freu mich drauf ^^

Jetzt müstte mein Lieferant nur mal alle Sachen zusammenkriegen...
Das erste mal dass der Lieferschwierigkeiten hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skoo (24. November 2006)

Hmm Rascal, lass mich mal raten: der speicher ist das teuerste an deinem system, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rascal (24. November 2006)

Skoo schrieb:


> Hmm Rascal, lass mich mal raten: der speicher ist das teuerste an deinem system, oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


RAM oder HD?


----------



## alphaking (25. November 2006)

@rascal
warum hast du dir nicht eine directx10 graka geholt...??


----------



## Skoo (26. November 2006)

Rascal schrieb:


> RAM oder HD?


Ram natürlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rascal (27. November 2006)

Nee geht noch, war das 3.-teuerste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@alphaking: Warum das bitte... kommt eh erst mit vista... Einzige GK die das schon hat ist die G8800... die kostet aber locker 200.- mehr, kann aber nicht wirklich mehr....
Und mir wächst das Geld auch nicht aus dem A****


----------



## Zeno (27. November 2006)

Rascal schrieb:


> Nee geht noch, war das 3.-teuerste
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja ne 1950XTX kostet die biligste um die 400,-- EUR

und ne 8800GTS kostet wenn se dann mal verfügbar ist um die 450,-- EUR

Es sei denn du warst auf die GTX aus dann sind das schon 200 EUR.

Aber ne GTS reicht locker.


----------



## Rascal (28. November 2006)

1950XTX > 8800GTS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir egal, Hardware ist gestern geliefert worden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Fehlt noch das Gehäuse, das voraussichtlich "Ende November" lieferbar ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeno (28. November 2006)

hmm wäre interesant mal deine Tests zu lesen.

http://www.tweakpc.de/hardware/tests/graka...gtx_gts/s03.php

hier mal der erstbeste.


----------



## Rascal (28. November 2006)

http://hardware.thgweb.de/2006/11/22/xfx-n...est/page15.html

Hmm... das brauchen wir wohl kaum diskutieren.... bei jeder Seite steht wieder was anderes...

Wie schon gesagt... mir egal, habse schon zu hause 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeno (28. November 2006)

Seh auch net mehr als bei anderen seiten, die 8800GTS liegt immer vor der 1950XTX es sei den du hast das mit CF übersehen und das steht für Crossfire aka SLI bei Nvidia.

Mann ich will endlich meine 8800GTS gehen, naja warten muss sich lohnen bei dem Preis den ich zahl


----------



## Skoo (30. November 2006)

Och, mir reicht miene X1600Pro AGP noch vollkommen aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeno (1. Dezember 2006)

Klar kann jedem seine Karte reichen es kommt immer drauf an welche Anforderung an sein System hat bzw. was für Anforderungen man selber hat.

ich will z.b. mit 1680x1050 auf meine 21" Widescreen mit Max einstellung und max Multisampling spielen aber trotzdem noch nach nem Raid oder während eines Raids volle 60FPS haben.

Das habe ich jetzt auch meine 8800GTS ist gekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bilder sprechen für sich


----------



## Valkum (5. Dezember 2006)

Geht so ohen laggs also perfekt:
Gehäuse: MidiTower Thermaltake Soprano VB1000SWS, silber
Mainboard: Asus P5B-E
CPU-Typ: Intel® Core 2 Duo E6400 2.13GHz Sockel 775
Speicher (RAM): 1GB DDR-RAM2 (2x 512M
Festplatte: 250GB
CD/DVD-Brenner: CD/DVD-Rewriter (DVD+/-R/RW, Dual Layer)
Floppy: nein
Grafikkarte (VGA): 256MB nVidia® GeForce 7950 GT PCIe, 2x DVI, TV-Out
Sound: ADI 8 Channel High Definition
Schnittstellen: 6x USB 2.0, parallel, Gbit LAN, FireWire, eSATA, PS/2 Maus- und Tastatur, Audio Line-In/Mic/Surround/SPDIF
Zubehör: Handbuch, Treiber-CD, Stromkabel, Kathoden-Twinset
Besonderheiten: Seitenfenster, blau bleuchtet, System kann von der Abbildung abweichen
Hinweis: Beim Kauf dieses SNOGARD Systems haben Sie die Möglichkeit Windows XP Home/Pro günstiger zu erwerben (siehe unten!)


Verfügbarkeit: Produkt ist lieferbar

999,90 €*


Perfekter:
Gehäuse: MidiTower CoolerMaster Mystique 632
Mainboard: Asus P5WDH-Deluxe
CPU-Typ: Intel® Core 2 Extreme X6800 2.93GHz Sockel 775
Speicher (RAM): 2GB DDR-RAM2 Corsair XMS PC-800 (2x 1G
Festplatte: 2x 150GB Western Digital RaptorX 10000U/mn
CD/DVD-Brenner: CD/DVD-Rewriter (DVD+/-R/RW, Dual Layer)
Floppy: ja
Grafikkarte (VGA): 512MB ATI Radeon X1950 CrossFire Master und 512MB ATI Radeon X1950 XTX CrossFire Slave
Sound: Creative X-fi Extreme Music Dolby Digital
Schnittstellen: 4x USB 2.0, seriell, 2x Gbit LAN, FireWire, S-ATA, PS/2 Maus- und Tastatur, Audio Line-In/Mic/Surround/SPDIF, Antenne
Zubehör: Handbuch, Treiber-CD, Stromkabel
Besonderheiten: externe Wasserkühlung Thermaltake Symphony mini, Seitenfenster, rot beleuchtet
Hinweis: Beim Kauf dieses SNOGARD Systems haben Sie die Möglichkeit Windows XP Home/Pro günstiger zu erwerben (siehe unten!)


Verfügbarkeit: Produkt ist lieferbar

3.499,90 €*


Alles von www.Snogard.de


----------



## Skoo (7. Dezember 2006)

@Valkum: Für den preis vom 2. system bekommste bei anderen händlern ein 8800GTS/GTX-SLI system bei ansonsten identischer Austattung, stellenweise mit sogar mit dem Core2 Extreme QX6700. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KICKASSEZ (14. Mai 2008)

http://www.brack.ch/aspx/default.aspx?ID=8...amp;mod=artikel

der hier.. kost 11k CHF das sind ca 7.25k EURO..

aber was besseres kenn ich nicht..

stand: 14.05.08


----------



## Ennia (14. Mai 2008)

ja, super! und der thread ist von 2006!

ich wusste ja immer, dass manche schweizer das klischee erfüllen... naja, von wegen langsam und so ^^


----------



## Max3367 (14. Mai 2008)

http://www.ultraforce.de/product_info.php/...--Airflow-.html der pc ist nive aber ganz schön teuer!


----------



## Sin (15. Mai 2008)

KICKASSEZ schrieb:


> http://www.brack.ch/aspx/default.aspx?ID=8...amp;mod=artikel
> 
> der hier.. kost 11k CHF das sind ca 7.25k EURO..
> 
> ...



Hast du nix besseres zu tun als Threads aus dem Forennirvana zu holen? Oo


----------



## Dagonzo (15. Mai 2008)

BattleKa schrieb:


> also....ist jetzt
> Prozessor: AMD Athlon 64 5000+ (Intel ist nichts für Hardcore Gamer) (In Amerika kriegste auch schon den 5600+)


LOL Das ist ja mal ganz was neues^^ Eher umgekehrt wird ein Schuh draus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (15. Mai 2008)

Forennekromantie ist böse... *close*


----------

